# A Shoutout to Henry Repeating Arms...... and their great customer service.



## Back Pack Hack (Sep 15, 2016)

A couple weeks ago, I treated myself to a rifle that has one sole purpose........ _to look good_. I bought one of Henry's Tribute Series rifles. Normally, when I purchase a firearm it fills a specific need or requirement. And as such, it gets taken to the range and used. But this was one of those rare purchases I make as I will never even chamber a round in it.

However, a couple days after bringing it home, I noticed something strange. The lever had an odd cant to it. I inspected the two boxes the rifle came in and they show no signs of any damage that could cause such damage. At first, I thought it was part of the design to make it easier to operate the lever.









Yes, I'm wearing cotton gloves.

But I questioned the logic of putting such an offset in the lever. If it makes it easier for a right-handed shooter, then it would make it _less_ easier for a lefty. I was left assuming this was something that got past Henry's QC. So I sent them an email, along with this photo, from their website. Within an hour, I received a reply. They simply wanted to know the model number and my address.

This morning, I find a package at my door. A replacement lever, complete with instructions.









Now for the scary part...... Putting tools to such a gorgeous work of art.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I think it is great that they sent you the part instead of demanding you send them back the rifle.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Glad they got you fixed up. An old boy I worked with got got a fancy Henry as a reitrement gift from a civic group a few years back. it was too purty to actually shoot. Sorta made me want one but a bit more plain Jane. Found it was too expensive..too heavy and loaded funny..so I say naw. Then my big Bro gave me his trusty old Winni thutty thutty cowboy gun. and I really didnt need a Henry after that. Aint shot it yet..but its amazing light and small. Sorta like shouldering a toy gun Suspect it kicks like heck. lol.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Looks like a heat treat bend.

Why did not someone in assembly catch it?


----------



## Smitty901 (Nov 16, 2012)

Henry it a great company.


----------



## SOCOM42 (Nov 9, 2012)

Bent parts like that are not uncommon.

For a long time bent S&W MIM revolver triggers came installed in guns.

They are so bad that they almost extend outside the trigger guard.

They bent as the mastic burned away just before sintering started.

The should have been supported on a step of ceramic compensating the the different sizes..

I have changed out the MIM parts in mine for older forged and machined parts.


----------

